# Xampp + eigenes Verzeichnis



## kesnw (10. November 2004)

Hi,

habe XAmpp bei mir installiert und möchte nun eine einfache html-Seite in einem eigenen Verzeichnis laden.

Ich möchte dieses Verzeichnis allerdings in meinen "Eigenen Dateien" liegen haben. Wie sage ich dem Server, dass er dieses Verzeichnis nehmen soll?

Bei eingabe von //127.0.0.1 momentan -> Programme\xampp\xampp\htdocs\xampp
Ich möchte aber folgenes Vz nuten: xy\eigenes Vz

Habe auch schon einen Link auf dieses Verzeichnis eingebaut, also

Programme\xampp\xampp\htdochs\link -> xy\eigenes Vz

Aber wenn ich nun //127.0.0.1 aufrufe kommt der Fehler 404, diese Seite wurde nicht gefunden...

Kann mit jemand helfen?

Danke!


----------



## kesnw (10. November 2004)

Nur dass ich nicht falsch verstanden werden:

Wie ich das Root Verzeichnis ändere (httpd.conf) ist mir klar. Die Frage ist einfach, kann ich eine "Linkverzeichnis" nutzen und wenn ja wie?


----------



## zaunkoenig_overdrive (15. November 2004)

Ich empfehle Dir die http,conf Datei in der Zeilennummer 313 bei XAMPP 1.49 zu ändern.
Trage dort einfach dein gewünschter www-ROOT Ordner ein.

Zum Beispiel  C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\kawa_729.WORKSTATION001\Eigene Dateien\www_Documents

Eine andere Möglichkeit kenne ich nicht.

Liebe Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## Helmut Klein (15. November 2004)

Ich denke folgendes wird dir sicher helfen:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/urlmapping.html


----------



## kleinefeder (16. November 2004)

oder versuch es doch mal mit ein
Virtuelle vhosts 
ich habe auch ein aber füe ne linux kiste 
##################################
<VirtualHost 192.168.1.16>
 ServerName 192.168.0.16
DocumentRoot C:/Eigene Dateien/www_Documents
CustomLog C:/Eigene Dateien/www_Documents/logs/deinelog.log combined
</VirtualHost>
habe es nicht im test gehabt aber so könnte es gehn


----------



## DavidWitteSZ (10. Januar 2005)

hi, 

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in meinem netzwerk meine seite erreiche wenn ich xampp verwende ? ich habe es schon mit //127.0.0.1/ordner/bla.php und mit http://127.0.0.1/ordner/bla.php versucht aber es hat nicht geklappt. wie mache ich das ? einige tutoriale über das thema allgemein würden mir auch schon sehr helfen . 

mfg 

whitey


----------

